# من هو وزير الداخليه الجديد؟؟



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2011)

* بقلم عمر عفيفي

محمود وجدى محمد محمود
عمل مدير لمباحث القاهرة ثم مدير لأمن كفر الشيخ ثم مدير أمن احد محافظات الصعيد
...متزوج وله بنت وهو من النجيلة بحيرة ويبلغ 70 سنه تقريبا
زوجته صديقة شخصية لسوزان مبارك وهو صديق شخصي لزكريا عزمي
كان شريكا من الباطن لحوت مدينة نصر
شقيقه يعمل ضابط بالمخابرات كان يعمل ضابط بالمخابرات الحربية وحاليا بالمخابرات العامه ومقرب جدا لعمر سليمان
عملت معه أكثر من عشر سنوات بمباحث القاهرة وهو ذكي جدا اكثر من العادلي ويعتمد علي الحيلة ودموي لو أضطرته الأمور
شارك في تصفية اللواء محمد أمام ونجله رائد الشرطة الذين تم قتلهم بالرصاص وحرقهم بمسكنهم بتعليمات من سوزان مبارك لأن نجل اللواء محمد أمام ضابط شرطه رفض ترك طاولته بفندق شيراتون المطار لثابت, شقيق سوزان مبارك, وتجرأ علي الرفض, وكان علي رأس المأمورية اللواء فادي الحبشي مدير مباحث العاصمه ومعه اللواء محمود وجدي (وزير الداخلية الحالي) وكان وقتها رئيس المباحث الجنائية بمديرية أمن القاهرة
عمل محمود وجدي تحت رئاسة العادلي لمدة 3 سنوان كمدير مباحث القاهرة وقت أن كان العادلي مدير أمن القاهرة
من اهم مهندسي تزوير أنتخابات 1995 و 2000
تخلص منه العادلي بعدما اختلفا لأنه كان يطمح ان يكون وزيرا للداخلية
ملياردير ومتضخم ماليا
يسكن بمصر الجديدة
المصدر/ عمر عفيفى

سؤال خاص: كافة قيادات الشرطة المصرية ملوثة وفاسدة ..... فما الحل*


----------



## hyakout (26 فبراير 2011)

الحل ///// نذهب الي ميدان التحرير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 فبراير 2011)

*لو المعلومات دي حقيقه نطلع من حفر نقع في بئر

الحل هو حزب سياسي قوي يقف معه الشعب لتكوين دولة مندنية قوية

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2011)

*حكاية اللواء محمد إمام
حدث اعتداء قوات كبيرة من رجال الشرطة علي منزل اللواء محمد إمام ضابط الشرطة السابق بغرض القبض علي ابنه طارق.. الذي قيل انه هارب من تنفيذ حكم بحبسه شهرا أو أكثر في محاولة الاعتداء علي بعض المواطنين.
نشرت الصحف تفاصيل المعركة وأن قوات كبيرة من الشرطة تتكون من ٤ فرق من قوات الامن بالاضافة الي قوات أخري من رجال الشرطة والمباحث الجنائية ورجال اطفاء الحرائق وعدد آخر من كبار قيادات الشرطة.
وقالت الصحف: ان معركة قد وقعت بين قوات الشرطة عند مهاجمتها للشقة واللواء محمد إمام وابنه الشاب طارق وتبادل الطرفان اطلاق الرصاص.
وانتهت المعركة بانتصار الشرطة ومصرع لواء الشرطة محمد إمام وابنه الشاب طارق بعد أن وقعت هذه المعركة وانتهت الي هذه المأساة.. 
ذهبت الي محمد عبدالحليم موسي وزير الداخلية في مكتبه بالوزارة.. واجريت معه حديثا صحفيا لمجلة أكتوبر وقد نشر فعلا.
كان من بين الاسئلة التي سألتها له سؤال واحد يتعلق بالمعركة الحربية كما اطلقت عليها.. وقلت له: بالنسبة للمعركة التي دارت في مصر الجديدة بين رجال الشرطة وشخصين هما اللواء محمد إمام.. وابنه طارق.. بغرض القبض علي الابن, هل كان الامر يستلزم تجنيد كل هذه القوات من رجال الشرطة وهي كما نشرت الصحف أربع فرق من قوات الامن.. ومجموعة كبيرة أخري من رجال الشرطة.. وقوات من رجال المباحث.. ورجال اطفاء الحرائق.. وشرطة النجدة.. وعدد من قيادات الشرطة, أما كان من الاجدر أن يقوم ضابط ومعه ثلاثة أو أربعة مخبرين مثلا بالقبض علي الشاب طارق محمد إمام.. المطلوب القبض عليه وذلك أثناء خروجه من منزله في الصباح أو أثناء عودته الي منزله في المساء بدلا من هذه المعركة الشرسة.. واحراق المنزل كله عن آخره.. وهروب زوجة اللواء محمد إمام الي شقة أحد الجيران منذ اللحظات الاولي لاطلاق الرصاص.. ومصرع اللواء محمد إمام وابنه الشاب طارق؟
قال محمد عبدالحليم موسي وزير الداخلية: أنا لا علم لي بكل ما حدث.. لانني كنت اقوم بتأدية فريضة الحج.
قلت له: لا.. لقد كنت تؤدي مناسك العمرة وعدت الي القاهرة قبل هذه المعركة بيومين تقريبا.
قال: أنا غير مسئول عن هذه المعركة كما تقول أو كما تسميها.. وعلي كل حال لقد طلبت من المسئولين في وزارة الداخلية سرعة اعادة بناء الشقة وكذلك اصدرت قرارا بنقل ابن اللواء المرحوم محمد إمام وهو ضابط شرطة من البحر الأحمر الي القاهرة حتي يكون بجوار والدته التي أصبحت وحيدة.
قلت له: ألست مسئولا عن كل ما حدث؟
قال الوزير: لا.. يسأل في هذا مدير أمن القاهرة اللواء رضا عبدالعزيز 
هذا ما نشرته في مجلة اكتوبر من حديث محمد عبدالحليم موسي وزير الداخلية في ذلك الوقت واعتقد انني كنت الصحفي الوحيد في مصر والعالم العربي الذي تحدث مع وزير الداخلية عن هذه الواقعة.
المصدر: الأستاذ علاء الدين حسن قاسم*


----------



## SALVATION (26 فبراير 2011)

_ولسة كتيير هنشوف من المصايب والانتهاكات من النظام واتباعه_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*الحل ... اللجوء للرب
ليحفظ شعبه وكنيسته ومصــــــــــر*​


----------



## marcelino (26 فبراير 2011)

*الكلام دة كبير محتاج توثيق وتأكيد 

مش معقوله نصدقه كدة وخلاص
*​


----------



## bilseka (26 فبراير 2011)

يكفي   انه   اختلف   مع   العادلي
يا   جماعة   يمكن   يكون   فاسد   
بس   المشكلة   هنجيب   منين   قيادات   صالحة


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2011)

*متذكر هذه الحادثه*
*وفى وقتها ذكرت الجرائد انه بلطجى ........الخ*
*عمار يا مصر*​


----------

